# Dear Azza



## REDDOG309 (Aug 8, 2016)

It's fat disgusting losers like you who make ole reddog feel good about himself....


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2016)

Lol. The forum is picking up!


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Aug 10, 2016)

all this back and forth arguing with Azza is dragging this otherwise honourable board into disrepute, I think the 2 offending members should take some time out to consider their actions and how it is affecting us "normal" members! Personally I think as human beings we should be "bigger" than childish members who cannot understand how this sort of behaviour is dragging society to its lowest levels not known since the cretaceous period. Furthermore, is this pattern of behaviour continues....well what's next?

*reported!

 just fucking with yah, well said Red!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 14, 2016)

its called Anything Goes you bunch of cryholes, did anyone forget what i put up with when i first came here, I?m much fucking thicken skinned you blubbering whales.


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ever notice how i only pick on a couple people here, I?m only a cunt to other cunts, which makes them cunts


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2016)

... Azza , my gf wants a kiss....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 15, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Azza , my gf wants a kiss....


that would make eating pussy more convienient


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 15, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Azza , my gf wants a kiss....



i can see why she is crosseyed now...........YOU!!!!


----------



## charley (Aug 15, 2016)

.. I was gonna hook you up Azza, well you can forget that !!!!      ..


----------



## Watson (Aug 15, 2016)

charley said:


> .. I was gonna hook you up Azza, well you can forget that !!!!      ..



Azza would take her to dinner, steal her phone and wallet and skip out on the bill....then stalk her children!


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 27, 2016)

charley said:


> .. I was gonna hook you up Azza, well you can forget that !!!!      ..



you couldn?t fucking hang yourself even if you had instructions


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 27, 2016)

Watson said:


> Azza would take her to dinner, steal her phone and wallet and skip out on the bill....then stalk her children!



i know how to treat a lady, unlike you, making your slant eyed gook wash board slag fist fuck ya mangina everynight


----------



## charley (Aug 27, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> you couldn?t fucking hang yourself even if you had instructions




....  good one Azza...  you got me to laugh with that remark ..


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 29, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  good one Azza...  you got me to laugh with that remark ..




cheers mate, that means a lot


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 29, 2016)

bunch of jamokes


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> cheers mate, that means a lot




.......       ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 29, 2016)

look at Charley befriending the pedo, so cute....


----------



## charley (Aug 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> look at Charley befriending the pedo, so cute....




......  Azza's ok with me ...  i'm not buying into all that 'ancient pedo crap'....   Azza shows a lot of emotion, you can see it when he feels the need to defend his mom, who has passed.....


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 29, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> look at Charley befriending the pedo, so cute....



so easy to label someone isn?t it Reddog? With no basis for the labelling in the first place, unlike me, my label does not fit, your label on the other hand of being old washed up and fat is correct, now that is the difference between persecution. Im being bullied under a false pre tense, you re being bullied because of truth. And yes i will defend my dead mother to the ends of this earth. Ive only really ever been out of line once on this board and that was to KOS and i will admit i was out of line. But even then you take the words literally then you are a moron. Because they are just words, like a book, a book you can read words from and take from it whatever you wish for. Like you, you walk past a donut stand and your eyes are glazed, no one is making you eat the donuts, but you do anyway, its called Gluttony.


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 30, 2016)

when I think how much longer could this feud possibly last, I have to remember jerry spring has been on TV for 25 years


----------



## XYZ (Aug 30, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> its called Anything Goes you bunch of cryholes, did anyone forget what i put up with when i first came here, I?m much fucking thicken skinned you blubbering whales.



Yet in a different thread you state to stop the pedo stuff?

GICH.


----------



## azza1971 (Sep 1, 2016)

XYZ said:


> Yet in a different thread you state to stop the pedo stuff?
> 
> GICH.




you have a point there ya horse molester


----------

